# Tell me what you think of my 55 gal paludarium with DIY background



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

I made this thread earlier but the link was not working but I fixed it so here we go. I don't know why but I can not upload pics from EVO phone. It just says the file size of my pics are too large. Guess I need to get to a desktop or laptop, until then I would likeeveryone to checkout my tank on YouTube and tell me what you think of my setup The video is before I added leaf litter, bromeliads, and waterfall made into the DIY background you see. Please remember I'm a beginner and this was my first build so take it easy on me. Lol... If you want to see pics of it finishedwith waterfall,bromeliads, and leaf litter PM me your email address and I can send them that way since I can't upload pics on here.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The fake plants need to go. Thats a lot of un-needed water for darts. You dont need to mix the darts. A little more research bro. Start looking thru build threads and you will find everything needed.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa.
You didn't really listen to any of the advice you were given on your multiple threads.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your fish look like they could use some water.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

I should have told you guys ignore me asking about mixing frogs. I actually made this video weeks before I joined dendroboard and started asking about mixing darts. The fake plants were just to hide cords from the filter and air pump for the water feature. I have a lot of bromeliads now so you really cant see the fake plants now. The water feature is 3 gallons so the guppies have enough water. I'm going to upload an updated vid of it soon. Thanks yall for your input


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ktdarts said:


> I should have told you guys ignore me asking about mixing frogs. I actually made this video weeks before I joined dendroboard and started asking about mixing darts. The fake plants were just to hide cords from the filter and air pump for the water feature. I have a lot of bromeliads now so you really cant see the fake plants now. The water feature is 3 gallons so the guppies have enough water. I'm going to upload an updated vid of it soon. Thanks yall for your input


You shouldn't have the pump in the viv. 
I really hope you did indeed change things around.
Things look decent but you just need live plants.
You can hide the wires with live plants as well.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, that's good to know then. Glad to see you're moving forward from that then. What frogs did you decide on? 

Gallonage is important for fish, but they also need a certain amount of depth to feel comfortable, so while the water may be three gallons, it's still very very shallow.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

I went to a reptile expo here in STL on Dec. 18 and hurt myself trying to be cheap. I bought 2 byh tadpoles for $15 a piece. They died a couple days ago. I've decided between a trio of varadero, trio of lamasi, trio of vents or trio of vittatus. I have been doing a lot of research on just those four species since I've narrowed it down to only those four but still find it very hard to pick one. Lol... How do you guys do it? I love the thumbs so most likely it will go like this.
1st varadero
2nd lamasi
3rd vents
4th vittatus

Why in that order you ask. Most expensive to cheapest. I also feel they are the most beautiful in that order also. Now I see why people have several tanks, its just too hard to choose one since you can't mix them.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Multiple tanks is right. lol

I think you'd be very pleased with Vittatus as a first frog!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> Multiple tanks is right. lol
> 
> I think you'd be very pleased with Vittatus as a first frog!


I think vittatus would make a great first frog also. I really love my thumbnails, but see them significantly less than my other frogs. 
Whatever you chose, I'm sure you'll be happy  

& sorry to hear your tadpoles died


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The reason I'm suggesting Vittatus for that tank is because of that water feature. If you lost the fish and tossed in some driftwood that they could use to get out, that water feature would be full of tads in no time! Vittatus are very prolific breeders and like a water feature. Nice first tank!


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow!!!! I've added one more piece of driftwood so I guess I need 2-3 more pieces. Vittatus it is then guys! I'm going to remove the fish also but, would the fish make them not want to breed or are you saying that because the could get eaten since guppies eat their own fry?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm assuming the fish would eat the tads. You will love their calls!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Guppies would eat the tads in the first couple days while they were young and feeble. Go with the Vittatus. They will be much bolder for you. They will give you some experience and then when you breed them successfully, you can use the offspring to sell/trade towards setting up a smaller thumbnail viv.
Keep in mind that thumbnails are going to be much shyer than larger frogs. That can be frustrating for a new frogger when you don't see your new frogs very often. In a 55 gallon viv, they will be even harder to spot. A 20 to 40 gallon viv would be a better choice when you do thumbnails.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone. I'm not going to lie I've really been kind of nervous about the water feature concerning drowning. I know this will most likely not happen with more wood to climb out on. Vittatus appreciating a water feature has really made me decide on them 100%. Is there any other frogs that like water features because all my tanks will have them when I get good at keeping Vittatus and I move on to more species?


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> The reason I'm suggesting Vittatus for that tank is because of that water feature. If you lost the fish and tossed in some driftwood that they could use to get out, that water feature would be full of tads in no time! Vittatus are very prolific breeders and like a water feature. Nice first tank!


Since you seen the floor space in my tank what would you consider to be a good number of vittatus or is the trio I stated good enough?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't hesitate putting 5 in there myself. They're a very communal frog.


----------



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> I wouldn't hesitate putting 5 in there myself. They're a very communal frog.


Thanks alot, you really helped me get over that big hump of deciding what I was gonna get.


----------

